# Karma??? Hmmm, I wonder...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

H did his disappearing act from our 25 year marriage and family at the end of March. He (what he tells everyone anyway) is living in his truck (semi) and does nothing but work (drive). He has been hit twice, most recently this week by a drunk driver. The first incident caused $5K worth of damages to his truck (which we own).

He also commented that the kids (23 & 18) don't call him but will talk to him when he calls them. His phone rarely rings except for bill collectors, even calls from his family are few and far between. Even our mutual friends don't call him. In all fairness they don't call me either. Our friends, really his friends and their wives, like me according to H and he seemed somewhat surprised to hear that they weren't contacting me.

There is so much material here that is so ripe for sarcasm, I could do at least a 30 min stand up routine, but I have refrained.

Is this the beginning of a visit from Karma? Or do I just have a vicious and vindictive streak that is a mile wide right now?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

cherokee96red said:


> There is so much material here that is so ripe for sarcasm, I could do at least a 30 min stand up routine, but I have refrained.


:rofl:

It would be Cousin Karma knocking at his door. While sometimes I think karma is a big superstituion of boogeyman story, I do think sometimes the universe has a way of laughing at people. There are just some strange coincidences sometimes.

As for my ex, life has gone really well for him, almost TOO good, and I don't wish him any ill will but if someone ever leaves him high and dry in his time of need, I do hope he remembers me. One time he did tell me that his prized 60" plasma blew out and . 

Also, the day we got divorced, in court, he looked AWFUL (and I looked pretty hot, if I might say) and all his hair was thinning. Later he texted me a pic of him with no hair--he shaved it all off. I think he wanted me to say he looked nice and I told him "Do you like your head?" He goes, "Do you?" And I said " It looks interesting." My mother said, See... all his evil is coming back to him in the form of hair loss. I know I shouldn't laugh but she said it so deadpan. :rofl:


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl:
> 
> It would be Cousin Karma knocking at his door. While sometimes I think karma is a big superstituion of boogeyman story, I do think sometimes the universe has a way of laughing at people. There are just some strange coincidences sometimes.
> 
> ...


My kids stepmom talks badly of me to them all the time. My kids (16 and 19) don't give her time of day anymore and she has some disease where all her hair has fallen out. Healthy (I'm not mean enough to wish her ill), but bald as a cue ball. I love karma!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Something else that got me to wondering was when he text me about his truck being hit was this:

H- I got hit by a drunk driver yesterday.
Me- U ok? Maybe u should rethink driving otr?
(over the road for non trucking folks)
H- not an option.
Me- Seems to be a lot of "non-options" for u these days.

Ok, I admit that last comment by me was a veiled, sarcastic dig. What can I say?!


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Where's his GF?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

ClipClop said:


> Where's his GF?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He hasn't mentioned "her" for quite a while, whoever or whatever she is/was, if she even existed. Don't know, don't care. I like to think she jumped ship when it was obvious there was no gravy on that train. Sorry for all the cliches but it would appear that my humor and wit are making a slow comeback and I won't stop them. LOL!


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm happy for you! Karma is nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

cherokee96red said:


> He hasn't mentioned "her" for quite a while, whoever or whatever she is/was, if she even existed. Don't know, don't care. I like to think she jumped ship when it was obvious there was no gravy on that train. Sorry for all the cliches but it would appear that my humor and wit are making a slow comeback and I won't stop them. LOL!


I love your humor! How are those wedding plans coming?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> I love your humor! How are those wedding plans coming?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


TY, GG! Been months since I've felt like making a joke. I know I can take a joke, after all I was apparently married to one for 25 years.

Wedding preps are moving right along. Tomorrow we are meeting at the reception hall to take a look at the sound system set up. The kids are making their own CD's for the ceremony and reception. We spent hours the other night picking songs for the ceremony and the special dances. I've narrowed my choices for mother/groom songs down to Rod Stewart's Forever Young, Lynryd Skynyrd Simple Man, and Def Leppard Two Steps Behind. I know that my son wants to use Simple Man already at the reception but the Def Leppard is definitely me, love that band.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

cherokee96red said:


> TY, GG! Been months since I've felt like making a joke. I know I can take a joke, after all I was apparently married to one for 25 years.
> 
> Wedding preps are moving right along. Tomorrow we are meeting at the reception hall to take a look at the sound system set up. The kids are making their own CD's for the ceremony and reception. We spent hours the other night picking songs for the ceremony and the special dances. I've narrowed my choices for mother/groom songs down to Rod Stewart's Forever Young, Lynryd Skynyrd Simple Man, and Def Leppard Two Steps Behind. I know that my son wants to use Simple Man already at the reception but the Def Leppard is definitely me, love that band.



Saw Def Leppard twice in concert Pour Some Sugar on me is my stripping song  do you have your dress yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> Saw Def Leppard twice in concert Pour Some Sugar on me is my stripping song  do you have your dress yet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I saw Def Leppard in Fayetteville, NC years ago. "Pour Some Sugar On Me" is my fave song of theirs, although I love nearly everything they've done. They have a sound all their own. Stripping huh? I tried belly dancing to it, not easy.

I haven't gotten my dress yet. I've lost so much weight that I've decided that late Sept would be better to shop than now. They are having the ceremony on the beach at sunset, being FL it'll still be plenty warm even in October. Gonna look for teal/turquoise or near fuschia for colors. Wedding colors are sun gold yellow (accent) and blue (horizon is the name). Went today for to get the tuxes set. It's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Go Fayette Nam! Woo Hoo!


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Go Fayette Nam! Woo Hoo!



ROFL!! Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Come for the bar fights, stay....cause you're in jail!

Rock on Failureville!


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Karma perhaps? In the first month of separation, after his 2 wk vacation (we together have not been on vacay for 5 yrs, remember we have a budget he would say), he was in a motorcycle accident, 15 mph, and bike was totaled. Karma?

I have seen retribution come to people in my life and I have received it myself. Retribution, no I think it is called justice. I believe life involves balance.

The callousness and selfishness will be dealt with, of that I am positive because it happened to me.

We may not witness it but it will happen in time.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Your believing or not believing in karma has no effect on its existence, nor on its consequences to you. Just as a refusal to believe in the ocean would not prevent you from drowning.

F. PAUL WILSON, The Tomb



Instant Karma's gonna get you, 
Gonna knock you off your feet. 
JOHN LENNON, "Instant Karma"

I've been thinking alot recently about the concept of Karma, especially where the STBXH is concerned. (original thread "He dropped a bomb on me"). Seems as if the Karma bus has been stopping at his place quite a bit lately. In the last few months the following has happened to him:

1. His semi has been hit 2x, once by a drunk driver.
2. Same semi has broken down 3 times.
3. Earthquake, centered in VA but he felt it in NJ.
4. Hurricane Irene.
5. Flooding from Lee.
6. Diagnosed with diverticulitus.

Labor Day evening he was in the ER with stomach pains. He started texting me to "share" the moment, including telling me that he was hooked up to an IV (I am the human pin cushion and had brain surgery so I'm not impressed by this tidbit.) For over an hour he keeps "updating" me and then tells me what the dr. said. In layman's terms, the doc merely confirmed that he was, in fact, full of sheyat! Question is, where was the skankoid during all of this? Was she sitting idly by while he texted his wife? Shouldn't he have been boo-hooing to her instead of me? Even less of a person than I originally thought she was, I guess. Oh well, not my problem.

As for me, I am the Phoenix, rising from the flames. I have begun driving again, got a car with help from my mom. It is older than my son (23) but in great condition, low mileage, sunroof, digital readout on the dash, just perfect. DD says it is adorable, perfect for me. I'm still job hunting, had one interview so far but no job yet. I've had a hair makeover, wearing makeup again, still losing weight. Got my dress/shoes for son's wedding, gorgeous. Wedding plans going full tilt. A bit nervous about the wedding, hoping STBXH honors his promise to son & fiancee that "Snooki" will be staying in NJ and not coming with him. I plan to simply enjoy being mother of the groom, just hope everyone else will not act as if they are on the playground!

The best thing of all, for me, was the news that I will be a grandma, first time ever!


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

cherokee96red said:


> Your believing or not believing in karma has no effect on its existence, nor on its consequences to you. Just as a refusal to believe in the ocean would not prevent you from drowning.
> 
> F. PAUL WILSON, The Tomb
> 
> ...


Looks like good karma bus went your way instead! Yay you (as only my 3 year old can say)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natasha1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

cherokee96red said:


> Your believing or not believing in karma has no effect on its existence, nor on its consequences to you. Just as a refusal to believe in the ocean would not prevent you from drowning.
> 
> F. PAUL WILSON, The Tomb
> 
> ...


:rofl: I am so happy for you Cherokee..I just found your thread and am laughing my ass off..Karma is a ***** and his selfish deeds are finally catching up with him..It is nice to see someone handling her situation with so much dignity and humor. Congrats on becoming a mother in law and a grandmother. You deserve every happiness coming your way. :smthumbup:


----------



## southernmagnolia (Apr 12, 2011)

cherokee96red said:


> I saw Def Leppard in Fayetteville, NC years ago. "Pour Some Sugar On Me" is my fave song of theirs, although I love nearly everything they've done. They have a sound all their own. Stripping huh? I tried belly dancing to it, not easy.


I was there........lol at that concert. :smthumbup: That was a LONG time ago. :lol:


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I dated TWO girls in my life named Karma. 

One, the first, a total beotch! She was evil. I had to get off that bus.

The second, the nicest girl in the world, sweet. Sexy. And an amazing sex machine.

Unfortunately, I had to get off that bus too. Young. Not ready. But boy, that was some good karma!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

